# Morning or Night Person?



## daphne (Dec 4, 2004)

I always was a night person, but I'm becoming more of a morning person the longer that I have been out of college! :lol I get headaches when I sleep too late on Saturdays (although I naturally wake up about 10:30 or 11:00 if nothing/nobody wakes me up). During the week I have the worst time waking up in the morning, but once I get myself out of bed I'm usually fine. I also get tired by 10:00pm. 

So, I hate waking up early and I am too tired to stay up late. I guess I'm neither! :lol


----------



## Mork (Apr 11, 2005)

I used to be a night person, except when I went camping, I would switch into a morning person. Now I'm a morning person all the time. I think that changed when I stopped using an alarm to wake up in the morning, which was in my early 20s. Something about alarms just pisses me off. :mum


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I've always been a night person. Sucks now cuz I have to be up at 7 for work so I'm just not sleeping anymore


----------



## bk (May 2, 2004)

Neither. Im always tired


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Look at what time I'm posting this and take a guess.'

Morning is time for bed.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I always hated to get up early in the morning...id say i'm a night person


----------



## Mellah (Nov 10, 2003)

I hate the morning! I love sleeping till 11 and going to bed at 2/3. I am a night person. :banana


----------



## glittergaze (May 4, 2005)

I'm more of a night person.


----------



## shyguydan (Dec 30, 2004)

i am more of a night person also, but i have to prepare to be up early when i go back to school


----------



## ghostgurl (Sep 20, 2004)

I'm more of a morning person. I don't like staying in bed. I want to get up and start my day. I'm starting to have trouble getting out of bed these days though, and I don't like that.


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

I've been a night owl for most of my life, even going back to when I was in elementary school. I always had a hard time getting to sleep, always having a hard time getting up in the mornings.


----------



## raalka (Nov 14, 2004)

I've been a night person my whole life. As a little kid, my mom or dad would tuck me in, and as soon as they got downstairs I'd come creeping down and I'd spend hours just sitting there on the landing trying to hear what everyone was doing downstairs. I always feel like I'm missing out on something if I go to sleep. 

Now as an adult, I KNOW I'm not missing out on a dang thing, yet I just can't force myself to go to bed. I don't know why. I know that I feel better when I am on a normal schedule and wake up early. It seems like the later I go to bed, the worse I feel the next day, even if I got a full 8 hours of sleep. I really want to change my sleeping habits. Actually, I don't have much of a choice in the matter, because soon I will be working again and I don't want to be forced to do work in the evening when I want to spend time with my hubby.


----------



## man w/ no name (Dec 28, 2004)

I'm more of a night person, too.


----------



## Melusine (Jun 19, 2004)

Both. I think i feel better in the morning than the night, but i enjoy seeing stars out and a full moon perhaps, is what i like about night.


----------



## OneIsALonelyNumber (Mar 28, 2005)

Morning. I have more energy and get more done.


----------



## penguin (Feb 6, 2005)

Night.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Night person, only mornings if I'm about to go to sleep


----------



## Shauna The Dead (Jun 16, 2005)

definitely a night person :b


----------



## Desi (Nov 18, 2003)

Night person. I hate waking up early. Although most of the times I do have to wake up early since I have a lot of things to do. =/


----------



## LoneStar (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm a night person, but work seems to get in the way and make me be a morning person. A tired one. Since I usually don't get to bed till midnight and have to be up at 5:30am. :yawn


----------



## clenched_fist (Jan 4, 2004)

_night..._[/i]


----------



## Drella (Dec 4, 2004)

my pale skin and hatred for the sun says night.


----------



## Madmonkeypoo (May 3, 2004)

Definitely night.


I can stay up til 4 in the morning but I can't get up at that time.


----------



## May (Jun 5, 2005)

I'm a morning person.


----------



## crym (Feb 8, 2004)

i used to be a night person, but after working night shifts at my job i've come to appreciate the mornings. i would have to say right now it's both, but leaning towards night. waking up with an alarm clock sucks though, so when i get a day job it'll probably be back to night.

the one thing i don't like about the nights where i live right now is that because we're in a pretty isolated area, the nights just seem so.. dead. had i lived downtown nights would be a lot more enjoyable, but around here, it just seems more lonely. solitary walks at night can only be enjoyed for so long; i need to be with my people! the other night people.. i want to feel like i may not make it home with all of my money, not pass by a bunch of old peoples houses with neatly plotted flowers..


----------



## cakesniffer (Nov 11, 2003)

I am nocturnal.


----------



## Melatonin (Feb 8, 2005)

Night. My old college roommate called me a vampire.


----------



## Bon1 (Jan 17, 2005)

Odd......I no longer know, used to believe I was a night person, then spent two years trying to get off the night shift cause......I coud not sleep days........


----------



## Piscean Wisdom (Mar 11, 2005)

I wrote in an email to my aunt, "I am officially nocturnal.", or something like that *once*. Now my mom keeps telling everyone I wrote that. (As a joke.) Says it's one of the few things I say. :um


----------



## PeekABoo (Oct 23, 2004)

I was a morning person for the most part for most of my life, until depressions started getting really bad in my early 30's. Then when I was 39 I was in a car accident and the head injuries caused me not to be able to lie down unless I was so tired I could fall right to sleep (a middle ear concussion cause severe vertigo if I laid down and it took 5 years to heal). The sleep problems got worse and worse over the years and now I'm up all night and usually sleep during the day.


----------



## copper (Nov 10, 2003)

Up until I turned 14 I was a night person. I would stay up very late, and sleep in until noon on the weekends. I even would do this on a school night. My parents use to scold me for doing this. Then after 14 I started being a morning person. Must be a change in brain chemistry do to puberty. Now I like getting up with the chickens. I do most of my work in the morning.


----------



## koo koo puffs (Aug 25, 2005)

Deffinitley night, I don't go to sleep till about 6 in the morning, and even on the rare occasion I have to get up early I will still so to sleep really late, I can't help it, just the way I am.


----------



## Strength (Aug 12, 2006)

Night, by a mile. I hate waking up early...unless I'm going on vacation or there's something fun to look forward to. The summer mornings are a bit better than the winter ones.


----------



## Anatomica (May 23, 2005)

night, I've been trying to sleep early, but I always lapse back to my nocturnal ways.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm a night owl for the most part.


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Night. Mornings and I just don't get along.


----------



## Bad Religion (Dec 14, 2006)

Night. I can hardly pry myself out of bed before 10am.


----------



## alex989 (Nov 20, 2005)

On weekends, both morning and night. Basically since I have nothing to be anxious over, dont have to get out of the house and interact w/people. But, on weekdays, nights by far. I hate waking up every morning at 6 and having to haul my tired *** out of the house only to be a nerveous wreck all day. So night I guess.


----------



## dez (Jun 25, 2005)

Night person, for sure.


----------



## GraceLikeRain (Nov 9, 2003)

bk said:


> Neither. Im always tired


 :ditto :sigh


----------



## grumpybear (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm a night person. I am in a very bad habit of staying up really late and sleeping really late. I find things to do. I thought it was because of the internet, but if I'm not on here then I find something else to do till I finally go to bed. I miss most of the sunlight. :lol I am a night owl.


----------



## Nonamia (Nov 8, 2003)

grumpybear said:


> I'm a night person. I am in a very bad habit of staying up really late and sleeping really late. I find things to do. I thought it was because of the internet, but if I'm not on here then I find something else to do till I finally go to bed. I miss most of the sunlight. :lol I am a night owl.


Yeah that is me too.


----------



## shygirlxx (Sep 7, 2006)

Night.


----------



## staceypie (Nov 2, 2006)

Night owl, hate getting up early.


----------



## SusanStorm (Oct 27, 2006)

Night person here..


----------



## Mehitabel (Oct 13, 2006)

I love both. But I especially love twilight, either just before the sun rises or just after it sets.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

I stay up all night.


----------



## Ally (Jan 12, 2007)

Night


----------

